# Ayrton Senna



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

The Movies out today on DVD, any one got it or seen it? Just a little reminder for all those that may have forgotten. I'm going to collect my copy tonight on bluray. Cant wait! The guy was a living legend and will be my idol forever..


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I missed this when it was out as there was only one showing at a stupid time in out area.

My missus very kindly pre-ordered as soon as she could for me without me knowing and it dropped on the doormat saturday whilst i was away at hers. I'll definitely be puting that on tonight :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Repost....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235466

mine arrived on saturday


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

My little tribute to a truly racing legend. 
Sized for use a desktop screensaver/wallpaper :thumb:

http://www.hawksheaddesign.co.uk/GWS/sennawallpaper.jpg
The side panel of Ayrton Senna Lotus.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

One of the most spine tingling, evocative places I have ever visited is the spot at Imola where the accident happened, worth the effort to get on the right side of the circuit rather than visit his statue on the in-field.

A truly driven man, I remember vividly the story of when he first appeared on the scene he was invited to take part in a celebrity driver race for the launch of the Nercedes 190 2.3-16. All the other GP drivers were treating it as a bit of a jolly but Senna was determined to win, nudging a few other drivers out of the way in the process.

I don't think there will ever be a better, more naturally gifted F1 driver and it was perhaps inevitable that he died before his time.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Still remember to this day where I was when the accident happened.

Watched the movie at the flicks, and when the inevitable happened you could feel the whole theatre gasp together, deathly silent. Very emotional.

Had the DVD arrive on Friday so will probably watch again over the next few weeks.



> Being second is to be the first of the ones who lose


RIP.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I honestly cannot remember ever watching him on television. I was 16 at the time of his death and only ever watched F1 probably 10 years later during the Schumacher years. 

I'm not a huge fan of F1 but I do catch the odd race here and there. 

Was he better than Michael Schumacher?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Was he better than Michael Schumacher?


Hard to say - was Alberto Ascari better than Fangio? Jim Clark better than John Surtees? Will Vettel be better than Schumacher?

In terms of stats, then no - Senna is only the 8th most sucessful driver when it comes to F1 World Championships with 3, but then Senna's life was cut short. Yet when you look at pole positions, then his hit rate is better than Schmacher - Senna had 65 poles out of 162 races (40%) yet Schmuey only managed 23% (68 poles out of 284 races)

However, in term's of raw ability and having that edge, then yes (IMO).


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with above ^

For me, he was the best driver. Schumacher lucked into the right cars and having the right team around himIMO

I don't rate Hamilton even though people liken him to Senna in going for gaps/taking risks - there is NO comparison in my eyes.

Will Vettel be the best stats wise? Hard to say, he is scarily quick but has he done a Schumey and lucked in? I just can't seem to like him...


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

He made F1 exciting to watch, packing skills and emotions into what can only be described as an art form of driving.. I was only 2 or 3 years old when he died but ive been a keen F1 follower for years now and ive never seen Senna's sparkle in anyone except in Lewis Hamilton.. I wont compare the two as I don't think anyone can replace the raw talent that was Senna, but he's not far off. If only Lewis could control and focus his emotions in the same way Senna did i think we could have very exciting races in the pipe line for years to come..


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Coops said:


> H
> In terms of stats, then no - *Senna is only the 8th most sucessful driver when it comes to F1 World Championships with 3*, but then Senna's life was cut short. Yet when you look at pole positions, then his hit rate is better than Schmacher - Senna had 65 poles out of 162 races (40%) yet Schmuey only managed 23% (68 poles out of 284 races)


Joint fourth, surely? Only Schumacher (7), Fangio (5) and Prost (4) have more titles. Five drivers, including Senna, have three titles.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

scragend said:


> Joint fourth, surely? Only Schumacher (7), Fangio (5) and Prost (4) have more titles. Five drivers, including Senna, have three titles.


Yes joint 4th - I was considering it from a chronological point of view, but yes joint 4th:


Schumacher - 7 (94, 95, 2000-2004)
Fangio - 5 (51, 54, 55, 56, 57)
Prost - 4 (85, 86, 89, 93)
Brabham - 3 (59, 60, 66)
Stewart - 3 (69, 71, 73)
Lauda - 3 (75, 77, 84)
Piquet - 3 (81, 83, 87)
Senna - 3 (88, 90, 91)
Ascari - 2 (52, 53)
Clark - 2 (63, 65)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well i have it on again, the Japanese driver pre race briefing 1990 is interesting...truely tingling see him "dance" the car in a straight line...

i agree as raw talent goes...far better than others drivers...whether Bruno S. has quite the same i think we truly have yet to see...as for hamilton i dont think he is quite as controlled.


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Given the way they get onto Hamilton (and other drivers) for the slightest contact, can you imagine if today's stewards were around in the Senna and Prost days?! :doublesho


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ True, think the stewards would have got a bit of a mouthful back from them!

On a side note, had this delivered today which now has pride of place in my cabinet:










Limited to 2000 pieces worldwide, mine is 0126.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

That is awesome Coops! You were the chap that helped out with the dinky toys a while ago if my mind serves me correctly?

I've just finished watching the film - I don't remember Senna race but I truley admired the man. I can't believe how the politics were so against him and he lost out on a 4th title. I'm not ashamed to say I was moved to tears in several places. I've seen the crash before, but in the contect of the film it was extremely emotional and I struggled to watch. A great piece of film and an insight into the life of an incredible man which was tragically cut short.

R.I.P Ayrton Senna - a true legend


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep, that's me! 

You're right it is a great piece of film, just a pity is wasn't slightly longer and more in depth. I would have liked to seen more footage of races although some of the incar stuff is awesome. Seeing the Donington GP in 1993 would have been good - fifth to first in opening lap.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree, I could happily have sat watching for hours!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow so strange I read this, Ive been watching Senna clips all morning! My Dad got his copy last night. He rang me to say it is very emotional. He is the sole reason for my love of F1 and its never been the same since. Many happy day spent with dad on his knee watching Senna and Mansell slug it out. I think this says it all really - my favorite Senna clip. THE MASTER!!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ WOW ^^ 

:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

In terms of aggressiveness the British guy named Mansell was the most fascinating f1 driver.
There are no words to describe Senna as a person, and that's what is more important to me. Even his biggest rival respected him the most.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Ive only seen part of the film and loved the part ive seen i will be buying the DVD the guy is my hero


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just watched this for the first time. Epic is the best word to use, both for the film and the driver it portrays. You think hamilton is persecuted by the FIA? wait til you watch the film.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not seen it yet, but I'm going to. I'm old enough (just) to remember watching him race in his latter seasons with McLaren, and can recall _exactly_ where I was when he had his fatal crash.

Pity we never got to see him overcome the early difficulties of the Williams (he would have), and how he would have dealt with the upcoming charge of the then young Schumacher - would have been a fascinating rivallry.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got it for my birthday yesterday and just watched and it's a stunning piece of film and well worth a watch for anyone


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just finished watching it and must admit to having tears rolling down my cheeks. I followed him from when he first entered F1 and ca say that I watched every GP he competed in.

An incredibly complex, self-assured but humble person. Watching the footage of him before the race started at Imola it was if he knew what was coming - he looked uncomfortable and tense.

A superb film but felt a few things were missing:

1. The Donnington GP opening lap 
2. The 1988 Monaco GP where he drove what has been acknowledged as the closest there has ever been to the perfect lap
3. The image of him sitting on the wall at Imola that was used as the basis of the memorial to him at Imola
4. A mention of his race in a Mercedes 190 2.3-16 to celebrate the opening of the new Nurburgring 
5. A mention of the fact that Prost and Senna finally made their peace at Imola the weekend he died


----------

